# F-1 hybrids



## cleanbuds (Feb 6, 2015)

Looking to buy a new set of seeds and I'm kinda new to this. 

I read a lot about "f-1" hybrid seeds having a more explosive growth rate and more potent flowers. After too many crosses the strain loses this effect. 

So how can I determine what is F-1 and does it really matter that much?

I'm looking at Mandala seeds as per THG's and most of the forum's advice. I use Nirvana and have great success and they list which are F-1. But now I want to try a newer company like bomb seeds. I really like their THC bomb but don't want to buy something that is crossed way too much and doesn't grow as advertised. I'm only getting regular seeds

Thanks for the advice on this!


----------



## Melvan (Feb 6, 2015)

F1s are usually going to give you a more vigorous veg, you'll also get a different plant in every seed, if you enjoy pheno hunting. The only real way to tell if they're an F1 when you purchase them is if they're labeled as such, or the fgen is noted in the description.

F1s can never truly be "tested" either, as there are thousands of phenos possible in an F1, and F1 polyhybrid you can double those numbers.

Many seed makers are good about just making an F1 cross, naming it, and simply selling it like its a worked line. Breeders will put the fgen on the packaging, or make the information readily available at the point of sale.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 6, 2015)

Melvan can you please post your blog that explains the Diffrent in F1 etc. I can not find it again


----------



## Melvan (Feb 6, 2015)

http://www.greenthumbgirls.com/420-...generation-designations-what-do-they-all-mean


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 6, 2015)

nice thanks!


----------



## bwanabud (Feb 6, 2015)

Melvan is spot on, not much to add there.

I grow the THC Bomb, and love the strain...searched through 35 seeds to find my pheno.


----------

